
Statement concerning the arrest of Dmitry Bogatov - itaysk
https://www.debian.org/News/2017/20170417
======
mynegation
This is the Google Translate of the news link in Russian:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fzona.media%2Fonline%2F2017%2F10%2F04%2Fbogatov-3&edit-
text=)

------
r3bl
There's a relevant discussion about his arrest from five days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14096625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14096625)

------
smelendez
Did he run a Tor exit node?

~~~
steveklabnik
That is what I have read on this topic, yes.

